

Gmail's next overhaul is radical and will make it look more like Google Plus - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/12/gmail-redesign-overhaul-radical-google-plus-now

======
Navarr
The primary thing I noticed when I first saw this pointed out is
AndroidPolice's articles on the [Google+
redesign]([http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/04/16/significant-
google-a...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/04/16/significant-google-app-
redesign-allegedly-slips-out-in-series-of-screenshots/)) and the [Gmail
Redesign]([http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/04/02/purported-shots-
of-u...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/04/02/purported-shots-of-upcoming-
gmail-features-show-a-new-ui-pinned-and-snoozed-messages-and-more/)) which are
both supposedly part of "Project Hera."

Either way, the headline makes me a little sad since this looks nothing at all
like current Google+ and I'm really kind of hoping this redesign doesn't hit,
as I don't personally like it.

Regardless, it will be incredibly interesting to see where Google goes from
here, and whether or not this purported interface change is real. Google IO is
just around the corner and it __is __focusing on design.

May Google have mercy upon us all.

------
smutticus
I like Gmail for their IMAP service. I haven't touched the interface in
months, and only then to access the configuration. I don't understand why
people even use webmail to be honest. Either you're dealing with a company
manipulating the interface to push some other product, or they're desperately
trying to reimplement something that has been done in multiple IMAP/POP3
clients for years.

------
bibinou
source, with 4 pictures : [http://www.geek.com/apps/google-is-testing-new-web-
based-gma...](http://www.geek.com/apps/google-is-testing-new-web-based-gmail-
features-1593555/)

